# What do else do you do when you're sewing?



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

In my thread about hating to pin quilts, Little Quacker brought up some ideas to make it a more pleasant task. Made me think of what I do while sewing and wondering what you guys do when you're sewing.
I tend to like it to be my "quiet" time. Rarely do I have music on. Maybe it's because with 3 teens still at home, that is my only quiet time! lol. I do a lot of thinking, planning and I find it a good time to pray..especially for the person I'm making the quilt for. Or just memories of times with that person. It's a very meditative process for me. How about for all of you??


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I always have the tv going in the background as I live alone, but like more noise (unless it's softly raining on my metal roof).

And this computer is in the sewing room, so within a few feet is the tv, vcr/dvd player, computer and variety of sewing machines, books, serger etc.

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Sometimes I like it quiet, but I also like to listen to my gospel CD's and like MacaReenie, I like to Pray and think about the person I am making the item for.
bopeep


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, usually I'm either listening to/for the kids playing or fussing at them to leave me alone! LOL (I have 3 kids under the age of 7 1/2)

If I sew in the nightime after bedtimes, then I usually have cds on...no radio reception or tv. Only occassionally will I be in there without music.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Sometimes I listen to music when I'm sewing, but only if it's too hot or cold to have the windows open. Mostly, I like to hear the wind in the trees, the birds, and the creek while I'm sewing. Makes me feel oh so content!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I listen to music while I sew.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When I'm doing hand work I listen to audio books, or just the voices in my head.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

I usually get on the computer and check out my sites that I go to. Or maybe watch some videos on youtube.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Music for me....gospel or old, old bluegrass/country

I like other music too, but when I am sewing I listen to those.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Let me just pass on a warning. I had Elvis on one day a few years ago and that is the ONLY time(knock on wood)that I have sewn over my own finger! So, NO Elvis! It's funny now but it was not at the time let me tell you! 

When I was taking classes for my first Bernina the teacher said one night that "This machine will sew over a railroad track!" Well, I had to call her after I got multiple pieces of that sewing machine needle worked out of my finger and tell her she was full of beans as my finger stopped that machine cold! We all had a good laugh out of that and I have now joined the Sewn my finger club". I don't recommend that any of you join. LOL

The saving grace here was that I was working on a really special quilt for a dear friend who raises Persian Cats. Lucky me the quilt was bright colored pieced cats on BLACK. That black was where I bled. Saved! Whew!

LQ


----------



## Chickadeedee (Jan 28, 2009)

I often watch one of my favorite movies like Sense and Sensibility or listen to music.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

When I sew I usually have the window open and get sidetracked watching the dogs play or the chickens on bug patrol.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

LQ~ Sorry to hear about your finger! I'm part of that club too! It's taken me almost 2 years to heal a fungus under the nail from that event! Note to self: no more sewing late at night (at retreat w/o kids), while drinking wine!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Usually my children are close by and I'm saying, "Mmmm-hmmm...really? That's nice." Until one day my son said, "Really? I can?" I looked up and said, "Wait...what? What did you say?"

I have learned to pay closer attention.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I know this sounds silly at my age, but I find it impossible to quilt or sew without my fiber arts friends: The Stones, Bob Seger, Janis Joplin, and Led Zeppelin (to name only a few). I know it has something to do with my life back in the '60's...I just can't remember what.....


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

When I am constructing the quilt I usually put on a movie,,tear jerker, girlie, or old time western, comedy whatever..but when I am actualy quilting the quilt, I put on music,,whatever mood I'm in, but love all kinds....Andrea Bocceli, Celtic, Big Bad Voodoo Daddy, John Denver, Janis Joplin, Eric Clapton, Aaron Neville to name a few.. I find the rythm of the music helps me to quilt more even stitches when I am stippling..Since my cousin sewed her finger with Elvis,,I don't sew or cut with him!!! Just dance around and sing with him..my "weiners" love to dance and bark!!! and gives me a chance to excercise after sitting and sewing for a while..


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Like Maxine, I like to watch movies while I'm piecing. But if I'm actually quilting i do better with just music.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Karen said:


> I know this sounds silly at my age, but I find it impossible to quilt or sew without my fiber arts friends: The Stones, Bob Seger, Janis Joplin, and Led Zeppelin (to name only a few). I know it has something to do with my life back in the '60's...I just can't remember what.....


I "lived" in the 60's, too!
But, my music is more towards the Kingston Trio, The Brothers Four, Fabian, Paul Anka, lots of Do-***, etc.
Does anyone remember the Singing Nun?

When I sew it's generally to SILENCE.......and the ramblings in my head.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

"Domonica Nica Nica"

I remember - I graduated high school 1970.

I remember the music, but I listened more to the oldie station, more classical. But a good Aquarius- Wow.

Angie


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> "
> 
> I remember - I graduated high school 1970.
> 
> Angie


You were just a baby when I graduated H.S.
(1964)

The Singing Nun had her hit in 1963.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I was still a twinkle in mom's eye in 1964. 



tallpines said:


> You were just a baby when I graduated H.S.
> (1964)
> 
> The Singing Nun had her hit in 1963.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

CJ said:


> I was still a twinkle in mom's eye in 1964.


I wasn't even a twinkle in my Daddy's eye in 1964!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I graduated in 1966 in a tiny little town at the foot of Mt. Whitney CA(our tallest mountain in the continental US)!! wow can't believe it's been that long..I have come along way since then...started quilting in 1985.. still lovin' it..and learn something new almost everyday!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Good heavens but you people are _old_! 
My parents hadn't even _met_ in 1964!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

That's Right!!!!! Oldies but Goodies!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

ErinP said:


> Good heavens but you people are _old_!
> My parents hadn't even _met_ in 1964!


Old and filled with WISDOM!
You youngin's ought to remember that!:lookout:


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

ErinP said:


> Good heavens but you people are _old_!



That's right Tallpines, you tell 'em... although I do have to say some days I feel older than others,,but still filled with wisdom and cute too!!!:rock:


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

TOO funny...that's me!!!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

LOL...I was five years old in 1964!

I have my CD player and all my CDs in my sewing room. Sometimes I'm rocking out to my all time fave Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers, sometimes it might be Rob Zombie. Then again, it could very well be Dwight Yoakum or Steve Earle. Depending on my mood, it could be Enya or The Chieftains.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I was a pain in my mom's stomach in '64!


----------

